# BJP slams Digvijay Singh for remarks on Hindu refugees



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*BJP slams Digvijay Singh for remarks on Hindu refugees*

TNN, Feb 20, 2011, 11.12pm IST

SILCHAR/GUWAHATI: BJP reacted strongly against the remarks of AICC general secretary and Assam in-charge Digvijay Singh on the issue of Hindu refugees from Bangladesh and Pakistan. The party said the Congress leader's remarks against the Hindus "was simply a poll plank and a gesture to appease Muslim voters".

Digvijay, during his visit to the Barak Valley last week, had said all Hindus and Muslims who had come from Bangladesh and Pakistan after a stipulated period of time were treated as infiltrators and illegal migrants. There should not be any special consideration for Hindus, and Muslims were not the only infiltrators, he had said, while addressing a number of public meetings in Cachar, Karimganj and Hailakandi over the couple of days.

He said if a Hindu from Bangladesh has come to India after a stipulated time-frame, he or she should also be treated as an infiltrator or a foreigner. "There's no constitutional provision to treat Hindus coming from Bangladesh and Pakistanis as refugees," Digvijay had said.

"Hindus are victims of the Partition. The senior leader know well the history of India and the circumstances under which the country was partitioned. He knows the fate of Hindus in Bangladesh and Pakistan. The AICC general secretary should remember the Liaquat-Nehru Pact signed by Pakistan's the then prime minister Liaquat Ali Khan and Indian's first PM, Jawaharlal Nehru, in 1950. The agreement sought to guarantee the rights of minorities in both countries after the Partition. Digvijay Singh was simply playing the minority card, with the assembly election coming up, by targeting Hindu refugees," said BJP Cachar district president Kirit Bhushan Purkayasthya on Sunday.

Purkayasthya said BJP understands that Hindus coming to India from either Bangladesh or Pakistan are refugees and the party has been urging upon the government to formulate an act in this regard.

Condemning the comments of the AICC general secretary, the senior BJP leader said Congress would see the repercussions of such comments in the upcoming elections.

Meanwhile, the BJP youth wing on Saturday burnt the effigy of Congress leader Digvijay Singh in Silchar. The members staged protests in different parts of the town against the Congress leader's "anti-Hindu" remarks.

BJP Maligaon unit in Guwahati also burnt the effigy of Singh in retaliation to his comment on Hindu migrants from Bangladesh.

"Congress has divided the country in the name of religion and even today it is doing politics in the name of religion. BJP opposes the anti-secular Congress government for sheltering illegal migrants here for their vote bank politics," alleged Jayanta Das, former president of Bharatiya Janata Yuva Morcha (BJYM).


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

I still can not understand mind set of this radical extremist hindu politicians of India... At 1st this bharti politicians blamed congress for supporting illegal migrants and under claiming that both muslim and hindu illegal migrants are refugee are foreigners... now this radical extremist hindu politicians started to whining that he is anti hindu and saying all these to appease the muslim... From all these it is quite apparent that this story made by bhartis about illegal immigrants are only meant for election time vite bank politics... If really there are 20 million illegal bangladeshi migrants are there why neither of these bharati parties ever provided any such proof to bangladeshi government??? N if they have so much love for the hindu migrants they should provide Indian citizenship to them those who migrated to india during 1971 war or just after that... n it is quite logical to give citizenship to the people those who are living in places for 30-40 years... n case closed...N bharatis can keep their anti migration issue with themselves... I have found 1 source which made this funny and imaginary 20 million illegal migration number... soon will post about that n will debunk that in front of the bhartis and will shut their big mouth forever regarding this issue...


----------



## ashok321

*Tunisia, Egypt, Bahrain... Sonia & Rahul Gandhi's Corrupt Indian Family next ? *


Haindava Keralam - global community of dedicated Hindu Keralites with a peace mission


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

can some one from outside get legitimacy in india just because he is hindu ? i think congress is right.if hindus in bangladesh are treated badly we can request the bangladeshi govt to look in to it..can pressurize them..that's all we can do.


----------



## Gonjo

sami6108 said:


> I still can not understand mind set of this radical extremist hindu politicians of India... At 1st this bharti politicians blamed congress for supporting illegal migrants and under claiming that both muslim and hindu illegal migrants are refugee are foreigners... now this radical extremist hindu politicians started to whining that he is anti hindu and saying all these to appease the muslim... From all these it is quite apparent that this story made by bhartis about illegal immigrants are only meant for election time vite bank politics... If really there are 20 million illegal bangladeshi migrants are there why neither of these bharati parties ever provided any such proof to bangladeshi government??? N if they have so much love for the hindu migrants they should provide Indian citizenship to them those who migrated to india during 1971 war or just after that... n it is quite logical to give citizenship to the people those who are living in places for 30-40 years... n case closed...N bharatis can keep their anti migration issue with themselves... I have found 1 source which made this funny and imaginary 20 million illegal migration number... soon will post about that n will debunk that in front of the bhartis and will shut their big mouth forever regarding this issue...


 
And, it is the India who claims to be a pure secular country. Similiar example: Israel claims itself a secular country ( for reference plz read jerusalem posts daily feeds).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

bhagathsingh said:


> can some one from outside get legitimacy in india just because he is hindu ? i think congress is right.if hindus in bangladesh are treated badly we can request the bangladeshi govt to look in to it..can pressurize them..that's all we can do.


 
This is what one of your fellow indian posted on the articles comment section...

"govind (hyderabad)
7 hrs ago (06:02 PM)
It is so ironical that a hindu coming back to his native place is treated as termed by Mr. sing to come to power Instead if they respect them he would get more votes. "


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Gonjo said:


> And, it is the India who claims to be a pure secular country. Similiar example: Israel claims itself a secular country ( for reference plz read jerusalem posts daily feeds).


 
India is the most racist and anti minority country in the sub continent... that is why you will communal riot on a regular basis on different part of India... You will see radical extremist hindu politicians are ranting against minority and discriminated against them during election time but no such thing you will see even from the jamatis who are the most right wing in bangladesh...

This illegal migrants issue is mostly a election time vote bank politics issue ... nothing else...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

sami6108 said:


> India is the most racist and anti minority country in the sub continent... that is why you will communal riot on a regular basis on different part of India... You will see radical extremist hindu politicians are ranting against minority and discriminated against them during election time but no such thing you will see even from the jamatis who are the most right wing in bangladesh...
> 
> This illegal migrants issue is mostly a election time vote bank politics issue ... nothing else...



Well guess its too bad..the rest of world, does not see us as such.. after all its not us who have mixed religion and state..unlike you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

ares said:


> Well guess its too bad..the rest of world, does not see us as such.. after all its not us who have mixed religion and state..unlike you.


 
do you want you to provide links what the rest of the world has told about you during gujrat and orissa massacre of muslim and christians??? It is your country which mix religion and politics that you can easily see in the statement by your politicians ... teke for example read this article.. it is speaking itselfs..


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

sami6108 said:


> India is the most racist and anti minority country in the sub continent... that is why you will communal riot on a regular basis on different part of India... You will see radical extremist hindu politicians are ranting against minority and discriminated against them during election time but no such thing you will see even from the jamatis who are the most right wing in bangladesh...
> 
> This illegal migrants issue is mostly a election time vote bank politics issue ... nothing else...



bangladeshi members are hell bend on bringing back islamic rule in bangladesh and you are saying secular india which gives more privileges to minorities is anti minority.
there is no major incidents of riots happened recently in india..all you can say is a gujarath riot which is long back.


----------



## ares

sami6108 said:


> do you want you to provide links what the rest of the world has told about you during gujrat and orissa massacre of muslim and christians??? It is your country which mix religion and politics that you can easily see in the statement by your politicians ... teke for example read this article.. it is speaking itselfs..


 
Despite that our constitution and are law remains free of religion..we can only imagine plight of your politicians..where religion itself is incorporated into the constitution.


----------



## Gonjo

ares said:


> Well guess its too bad..the rest of world, does not see us as such.. after all its not us who have mixed religion and state..unlike you.


 
Our hindu ppl are definitely lucky being with the 90% of people. Those 90% people are muslims. Do we need to represent us as a mixed religions country? We are doing it cause Bangladeshi ppl are not religiously extremist.


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

sami6108 said:


> This is what one of your fellow indian posted on the articles comment section...
> 
> "govind (hyderabad)
> 7 hrs ago (06:02 PM)
> It is so ironical that a hindu coming back to his native place is treated as termed by Mr. sing to come to power Instead if they respect them he would get more votes. "


 
you know it's highly debatable matter..i would have supported hindus coming back to india with in 5 years of partition period ( because pakistan is islamic country created for muslims) or so..but after so many years it seems illogical.


----------



## Gonjo

bhagathsingh said:


> bangladeshi members are hell bend on bringing back islamic rule in bangladesh and you are saying secular india which gives more privileges to minorities is anti minority.
> there is no major incidents of riots happened recently in india..all you can say is a gujarath riot which is long back.


 
Do know this, where u r calling indian muslims as minority. We have no word as minority ppl in our constitution. Learn from us, how to respect ppl.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

Gonjo said:


> Our hindu ppl are definitely lucky being with the 90% of people. Those 90% people are muslims. Do we need to represent us as a mixed religions country? We are doing it cause Bangladeshi ppl are not religiously extremist.


 
*Are you saying ..you are doing you minorities a favour and its not a Birth right, to be treated equally despite their religion?? *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

Gonjo said:


> Do know this, where u r calling indian muslims as minority. We have no word as minority ppl in our constitution. Learn from us, how to respect ppl.


 
lol..muslims christian etc themselves want to be called as minority and want special privileges.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

bhagathsingh said:


> you know it's highly debatable matter..i would have supported hindus coming back to india with in 5 years of partition period ( because pakistan is islamic country created for muslims) or so..but after so many years it seems illogical.


 
Without political backing it would never be possible... if any one is migrating after so many years it is only due to political reason ... let me tell you how that happens... Suppose during liberation war or just after that one hindu migrated to India... suppose he become successful there then he tries to bring his close family member.. if any one of them become successful then he tries to bring his family member... this chain of event can not be happened if there would not be any political backings... same case also apply to muslims of India ... I know personally some muslim of kolkata who want has asked their well established relatives in bd to settle them in dhaka...

But what ever the matter the number is no more then 3-4 million... this hype of 20 million is really absurd... n only for vote bank politics.. n I guess you have seen in the article how your BJP is supporting hindu migrants... but these are the same people who cry wolf in most of the other time...this are the same people who also asked to give the hindu citizenship of India...so it is better for the bharatis to keep the illegal migrant issue to themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

ares said:


> *Are you saying ..you are doing you minorities a favour and its not a Birth right, to be treated equally despite their religion?? *


 
In bd every 1 is treated same unlike India... where politicans need to do ranting against the minority for vote bank politics unlike Bangladesh...or even pakistan.


----------



## ares

sami6108 said:


> In bd every 1 is treated same unlike India... where politicans need to do ranting against the minority for vote bank politics unlike Bangladesh...or even pakistan.


 
Weren't you guys claiming that its only Bangladeshi Hindus who cross the fence into India..how come is that possible if everyone is treated the same in Bangladesh??

PS: Have you heard Indian minorities crossing over into Bangladesh or Pakistan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gonjo

ares said:


> Weren't you guys claiming that its only Bangladeshi Hindus who cross the fence into India..how come is that possible if everyone is treated the same in Bangladesh??
> 
> PS: Have you heard Indian minorities crossing over into Bangladesh or Pakistan ?


 
Bangladeshi Indians are being brain washed by the Indian Hindu's to transfer their money - assets to India (Looks like a good way to bring some money at India too). They leave Bangladesh only for the econmic reason, not for the oppression.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

ares said:


> Weren't you guys claiming that its only Bangladeshi Hindus who cross the fence into India..how come is that possible if everyone is treated the same in Bangladesh??
> 
> PS: Have you heard Indian minorities crossing over into Bangladesh or Pakistan ?


 
Read my previous post... who ever crossed mostly they crossed during liberation war... and just after that... n even no bharti politicians claim that in recent time any major migration happened... n those hindu migrated during liberation war or just after that I hardly believe they are in much better shape then they would be in bangladesh... If you think minorities are tortured then provide proof for that... regarding Bangladesh...


----------



## ares

sami6108 said:


> Read my previous post... who ever crossed mostly they crossed during liberation war... and just after that... n even no bharti politicians claim that in recent time any major migration happened... n those hindu migrated during liberation war or just after that I hardly believe they are in much better shape then they would be in bangladesh... If you think minorities are tortured then provide proof for that... regarding Bangladesh...



All your above claims fall flat in their faces ..when Bangladeshis end up dead while trying to crossing the border...when India is spending millions to build a fence..just to keep you guys out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

sami6108 said:


> I still can not understand mind set of this radical extremist hindu politicians of India... At 1st this bharti politicians blamed congress for supporting illegal migrants and under claiming that both muslim and hindu illegal migrants are refugee are foreigners... now this radical extremist hindu politicians started to whining that he is anti hindu and saying all these to appease the muslim... From all these it is quite apparent that this story made by bhartis about illegal immigrants are only meant for election time vite bank politics... If really there are 20 million illegal bangladeshi migrants are there why neither of these bharati parties ever provided any such proof to bangladeshi government??? N if they have so much love for the hindu migrants they should provide Indian citizenship to them those who migrated to india during 1971 war or just after that... n it is quite logical to give citizenship to the people those who are living in places for 30-40 years... n case closed...N bharatis can keep their anti migration issue with themselves... I have found 1 source which made this funny and imaginary 20 million illegal migration number... soon will post about that n will debunk that in front of the bhartis and will shut their big mouth forever regarding this issue...


 


> SILCHAR/GUWAHATI: BJP reacted strongly against the remarks of AICC general secretary and Assam in-charge Digvijay Singh on the issue of Hindu refugees from Bangladesh and Pakistan. The party said the Congress leader's remarks against the Hindus "was simply a poll plank and a gesture to appease Muslim voters".




Umm... maybe he doesn't want illegals in general no matter what religion coming into the country?


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

ares said:


> All your above claims fall flat in their faces ..when Bangladeshis end up dead while trying to crossing the border...when India is spending millions to build a fence..just to keep you guys out.


 
I asked you to provide proof that minorities in bangladesh are being tortured... n if any hindu migrated to India for religious or economical reason with polical backing from indian politicians then who can do anything about it... India is mainly building the fences to stop smuggling and stop the insurgents crossing freely... but as India is building fence now be happy with it and if you can not provide proof that minorities has been tortured in bd then just shut your mouth...


----------



## ares

Gonjo said:


> *Bangladeshi Indians are being brain washed by the Indian Hindu's to transfer their mone*y - assets to India (Looks like a good way to bring some money at India too). They leave Bangladesh only for the econmic reason, not for the oppression.


 
Why only Bangladeshi Hindus..we have hypnotic powers over your govt and rest of your countrymen too. 
just you escaped..but not for long...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Liquid said:


> Umm... maybe he doesn't want illegals in general no matter what religion coming into the country?


 
then he should have been said so both for hindu and muslims.. I am talking about your BJP leader... he accused the congress leader for mentioning illegal immigrants both hindu and muslim are foreigner and infiltrator ... but your beloved BJP accused him for speaking against hindu refugee for appeasing muslim as majority of the refugee or illegal migrants in India from bangladesh are hindu... then who is doing vote bank politics and who is supporting them???


----------



## Water Car Engineer

sami6108 said:


> then he should have been said so both for hindu and muslims.. I am talking about your BJP leader... he accused the congress leader for mentioning illegal immigrants both hindu and muslim are foreigner and infiltrator ... but your beloved BJP accused him for speaking against hindu refugee for appeasing muslim as majority of the refugee or illegal migrants in India from bangladesh are hindu... then who is doing vote bank politics and who is supporting them???


 
Oh thanks for explaining.. Sigh, Its another congress and BJP drama. These things happen all the time.


----------



## Gonjo

sami6108 said:


> then he should have been said so both for hindu and muslims.. I am talking about your BJP leader... he accused the congress leader for mentioning illegal immigrants both hindu and muslim are foreigner and infiltrator ... but your beloved BJP accused him for speaking against hindu refugee for appeasing muslim as majority of the refugee or illegal migrants in India from bangladesh are hindu... then who is doing vote bank politics and who is supporting them???


 
Sami bro, The BJP is actually fearing the congress votes (who gets the vote from muslim, migrants usually). And, he is using the the fool indian patriots for this issue. And, here we have found few losers. lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Exodus of Kashmiri Hindus our fault: Farooq*

&#8220;It is our fault as the Kashmiri Hindus have been made homeless and forced to live outside,&#8221; 

Exodus of Kashmiri Hindus our fault: Farooq)


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Gonjo said:


> Sami bro, The BJP is actually fearing the congress votes (who gets the vote from muslim, migrants usually). And, he is using the the fool indian patriots for this issue. And, here we have found few losers. lol.


 
do not forget according to some of this loser bangladesh has already injected as much as 50 million bangladeshi in to India to change the demography of India... but this number vary widely... official census figure has put it 3 million but different politicians claim 20 million specially during election time ....


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

ashok321 said:


> *Exodus of Kashmiri Hindus our fault: Farooq*
> 
> &#8220;It is our fault as the Kashmiri Hindus have been made homeless and forced to live outside,&#8221;
> 
> Exodus of Kashmiri Hindus our fault: Farooq)


 
From where this kashmir and kashmiri hindu came here... talk about bangladeshi hindu if possible instead of posting off topic stuff..


----------



## Gonjo

sami6108 said:


> do not forget according to some of this loser bangladesh has already injected as much as 50 million bangladeshi in to India to change the demography of India... but this number vary widely... official census figure has put it 3 million but different politicians claim 20 million specially during election time ....


 
They always speak on Hypothetical analysis, not on real data's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

sami6108 said:


> I asked you to provide proof that minorities in bangladesh are being tortured... n if any hindu migrated to India for religious or economical reason with polical backing from indian politicians then who can do anything about it... India is mainly building the fences to stop smuggling and stop the insurgents crossing freely... but as India is building fence now be happy with it and if you can not provide proof that minorities has been tortured in bd then just shut your mouth...



If you are saying there are no religious reasons then what are these...Economic reasons..don't tell me you believe in Gonjo's Hindu brainwash theory?


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

ares said:


> If you are saying there are no religious reasons then what are these...Economic reasons..don't tell me you believe in Gonjo's Hindu brainwash theory?


 
That is not only for gonjo but every one believe this and in reality it happens so... there are many well established hinuds in bangladesh unlike the poor hindus but they buy property in kolkata ... why they should do it ... n obviously they transfer their money through hundi... n I have told in my previous post what is the economic reason... as most of the hindu in bangladesh has some relatives in India... some well established hindu always bring some of their close relatived those who are not well established to India for settling them down... n they do the same if they can settle down ... this is the economic reason...


----------



## ares

sami6108 said:


> That is not only for gonjo but every one believe this and in reality it happens so... there are many well established hinuds in bangladesh unlike the poor hindus but they buy property in kolkata ... why they should do it ... n obviously they transfer their money through hundi... n I have told in my previous post what is the economic reason... as most of the hindu in bangladesh has some relatives in India... some well established hindu always bring some of their close relatived those who are not well established to India for settling them down... n they do the same if they can settle down ... this is the economic reason...



This all very strange to my ears.. how come such well established Bangladeshis ..leave their well established lives..end up working as maids in our houses?


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

ares said:


> This all very strange to my ears.. how come such well established Bangladeshis ..leave their well established lives..end up working as maids in our houses?


 
I think you are talking about NE Indians or poor migrated hindus... anyway many NE Indian people work as maid in bangladesh and work in bangladesh... I personally know 3 of them who used to work in the nearby saloon of my home where the owner is a hindu... n for the well established hindus they buy property and tranfer their money to India illegally ... n well established migrated hindus bring their relatives to india saying it is their bharat mata... obviously with political backings...


----------



## lonelyone

Why don't the Indian members show how minorities are discriminated in BD? They just go around talking about how Hindus in BD suffer and "the plight of Hindus in BD". Show us PROOF -- WHICH LAW IN BD DISCRIMINATES AGAINST HINDUS????
If Hindus suffer at all it is their women who don't get any inheritance from their fathers.

Meanwhile, in BD, Suranjit Sengupta, talks about removing Bismillah from the Constitution. Yes, suffering from serious torture and abuse, Hindus are, in BD.
LINK: 'Bismillah' to be dropped from charter 

The facts are:

1) Despite BD being a Muslim country, there has NEVER been any riots against Hindus/Christians/Buddhists. But in secular India there has been riots against Muslims, Sikhs, Christians, and also Dalits.

2) You will never hear the Jamaat-e-Islami or any right -wing Islamic party saying any anti-Hindu comments. Talking about religion in a sectarian way is taboo in BD culture. However, in neighbouring India you can see some people roundly abusing Islam, Dalits and Christian missionaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rig Vedic

Bangladesh officially discriminates against Hindus by putting "Bismillah" in its Constitution. It must be recognized, however, that there are some enlightened Bangladeshis who are working towards secularism.


----------



## lonelyone

Does the UK, Denmark, Sweden, Norway, Finland, etc. discriminate against non-Christians by having a cross on their flag?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

lonelyone said:


> Does the UK, Denmark, Sweden, Norway, Finland, etc. discriminate against non-Christians by having a cross on their flag?


 
lolzz these bharatis love to dictate their likes on BD elected govt as if they have this right.

they are still under shock that how come they failed to colonise BD.

---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------

BTW the Indian politician is right. if any outsider in India he/she should be treated as foreigner irrespective of his faith

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Gonjo

Rig Vedic said:


> Bangladesh officially discriminates against Hindus by putting "Bismillah" in its Constitution. It must be recognized, however, that there are some enlightened Bangladeshis who are working towards secularism.


 
Should i find something similar vice-versa on ur constitution?


----------



## saleen_s7

The govt has a choice, by putting bismillah it discriminates hindus and by not doing it discriminates 90% of the people of the country. GUess whose side the govt took?
Personally, I don't really want my govt spending too much time on this constitution amendments, which hardly has any effect on the visible economic growth. Why can't the govt do something a bit more productive with its time?


----------



## BlueDot_in_Space

sami6108 said:


> India is the most racist and anti minority country in the sub continent... that is why you will communal riot on a regular basis on different part of India... You will see radical extremist hindu politicians are ranting against minority and discriminated against them during election time but no such thing you will see even from the jamatis who are the most right wing in bangladesh...
> 
> This illegal migrants issue is mostly a election time vote bank politics issue ... nothing else...


 
 Thank God..ohhh for you Thank the God that we are not racist like the Nazis.


----------



## Rig Vedic

Gonjo said:


> Should i find something similar vice-versa on ur constitution?



Please do.


----------



## lonelyone

Whether or not BD contains Bismillah or not, I can assure you of the following things:

1) There will never be any discrimination against minorities in BD.

2) BD will always be a part of the Islamic World, for ever and ever.

I think that is the mindset of all the BD Muslims, at least.


----------



## arihant

sami6108 said:


> I still can not understand mind set of this radical extremist hindu politicians of India... At 1st this bharti politicians blamed congress for supporting illegal migrants and under claiming that both muslim and hindu illegal migrants are refugee are foreigners... now this radical extremist hindu politicians started to whining that he is anti hindu and saying all these to appease the muslim... From all these it is quite apparent that this story made by bhartis about illegal immigrants are only meant for election time vite bank politics... If really there are 20 million illegal bangladeshi migrants are there why neither of these bharati parties ever provided any such proof to bangladeshi government??? N if they have so much love for the hindu migrants they should provide Indian citizenship to them those who migrated to india during 1971 war or just after that... n it is quite logical to give citizenship to the people those who are living in places for 30-40 years... n case closed...N bharatis can keep their anti migration issue with themselves... I have found 1 source which made this funny and imaginary 20 million illegal migration number... soon will post about that n will debunk that in front of the bhartis and will shut their big mouth forever regarding this issue...


 
Offcourse there is 2-3 Crore (20-30 Million) Bangaldehay people here but they include Hindus as well Muslims. I guess Muslim Bangaldehay are around 10 Million in our country and most of them living in the West Bengal it self.


----------



## notsuperstitious

The official Bangladeshi census has shown that the % of hindus in that country has been falling steadily over the decades.

28% in 1941; 22% in 1951, 18.5% in 1961; 13.5% in 1974; 12.13% in 1981; 11.62% in 1991 and 9.2% in 2001

This is consistent with all pro minority countries.

I do believe if any of them have come to India, they should be sent back. If the govt there won't take them back or won't create conditions for them to return, then consistent with the two nation theory, the bangladeshi hindus should be given their own country in bangladesh. since this is consistent with the two nation theory, none of the bangladeshis here will object to that, after all, they are pro minority.


----------



## Roby

lonelyone said:


> Why don't the Indian members show how minorities are discriminated in BD? They just go around talking about how Hindus in BD suffer and "the plight of Hindus in BD". Show us PROOF --



here



> Vanishing Minority Population
> 
> Hindus comprised nearly 30% of the total population in Bangladesh in 1947. After the exodus of minorities following the partition of India in 1947, the hindu population went down to about 22% by 1951. Due to unabated persecution, intimidation, and forcible conversion to Islam, the Hindu-Minority population kept on dwindling and now stands at a meager 10.5% of the total population in Bangladesh (1991 census)


. 



> In Bangladesh, hindu population was 28% in 1941; 22% in 1951, 18.5% in 1961; 13.5% in 1974;
> 
> 12.2% in 1981 and 10.5% in 1991. Hindu population decreased by 8% from 1961 to 1991





> The vanishing minority population is understood from researching the census documents published the government. Fifty years ago in 1941, 28.3 per cent of the total population was minorities. The population of Hindu was 11.88 millions, while 588 thousand was other religious and ethnic minorities (Buddhist, Christian and animist). Evaluation of government statistics of 50 years, from 1941 to 1991, indicates a large drop in the figure for minorities. A comparative picture shows that the number of the Muslim majority increased 219.5 per cent while the Hindu community increased by 4.5 per cent.
> 
> If normal increase rate prevailed, the number of the Hindu community in this country would have been 32.5 million, but the Hindu population in Bangladesh stood at 12.5 million in 1991 Census (State of Human Rights, 1994). Therefore the missing population is 20 million.
> 
> Ethnic cleansing of minorities in Bangladesh (then East Pakistan) started in 1947. Over half-a-century has passed with no end is in sight. Minorities in Bangladesh, including women and children were subjected to extreme brutality and torture following the last National Election in Bangladesh held in October 2001, forcing many families to migrate out of their "Homeland of generations" for physical safety.





> Some "recent" incidents (2002)
> 
> ( 1 ) 20th April 2002, at Moulavibazar district of Bangladesh, in Laxmipur village under Kulaur Police station several armed Muslim fundamentalists attacked the houses of Dulal Debnath and Jitendra Debnath, both members of the Hindu minority community. The houses were set ablaze. The group of miscreants led by Iuyas Mian of Balichiri village forcefully captured their lands. A case has been filed against them at the Kulaur police station.
> 
> ( 2 ) 8th May, 2002, N. M. Jahangir Alam-A well known journalist of the newspaper Sambad which is published from Dhaka, was beaten up by Muslim fundamentalists. Because he was accused of publishing several news, reporting the poor conditions of the Hindu minority of Bangladesh. He filed a case at the near by Police Station but the police did not show the any interest in arresting the miscreants
> 
> 
> 
> Fig: Bangladeshi newspapers continuously featured on Minority Oppression after BD election
> 
> ( 3 ) 5th May, 2002-in the morning, At the Dolu Bridge area situated in the Shattkaniya sub-district of South Chattagram, a group of Muslim fundamentalists kidnapped Rupam Mullick, a Hindu resident and damaged his arms and legs.
> 
> ( 4 ) 23rd May, 2002, near Sadhurpara situated at the Chandgaon police station of Chattagram, the local Muslim fundamentalists forcefully captured the lands owned by a Hindu widow Charubala Nath (80).
> 
> ( 5 ) 8th May, 2002,-in Narikelbaria village of Bakharpara sub-district situated at Jessore, a local Muslim extreamist, Saiful along with Kabir and other fundamentalists demanded, more than 1 lakhs takas (U.S. $2,000) as Jizya tax (tax imposed by non-Muslims on Muslims) from a business Subodh Saha. But Subodh refused to pay the tax. As a result the fanatics took a glass bottle fill with hot water and vehemently beat Subodh with it. He was badly injured. His two legs were damaged. Another person called Bablu Saha, who came to protect Subodh was also beaten up.
> 
> ( 6 ) 10th May, 2002, at night, a Hindu journalist named Manik Mazumdar's office was destroyed by a group of right wing Muslim fundamentalists. Manik Mazumdar is the president of reporter's union of Madhukhali sub-district in Faridpur.
> 
> ( 7 ) 25th April, 2002, 9 o'clock at morning in Thakurgaon district, Chandramohan Sarkar, headmaster of Shapla Adarsha Uchcha Vidyalaya was forcefully resigned from his post because of being a Hindu, by Muslim fundamentalists.
> 
> ( 8 ) 7th May, 2002, at the Shathkhira sub-district, in the Sreerampur village a Hindu housewife was raped by a reactionary Muslim fanatic named Shafiqul Islam. A case has been filed but no adequate action has been taken by the police against the accused.
> 
> ( 9 ) 9th May, 2002, at night, a Hindu religious place-''Aditya Asram'' situated in the Khashipur village under the Banshkhali police station of Chattagram was demolished by some Muslim activists. A group of 30 to 40 muslim fundamentalists along with sharp weapons attacked the ''Aditya Asram''. The priest of the temple-Pradipananda Purimoharaj was deeply injured by the fundamentalists. The property of the ''Ashram'' has been looted & taken away by the attackers.
> 
> ( 10 ) 4th May 2002, at night, near the Biyanibazar of Sulhet district, a Hindu Brahmin girl of the Uttabhag village has been kidnapped by a group of Muslim fundamentalists and raped mercilessly. 5th May, the villagers rescued her but she was totally senseless.
> 
> ( 11 ) 3rd May, 2002, at night, in Kumilya district of Bangladesh Brajendra Bhowmick, a Hindu villager of Haludia situated under Mujaffargunge Union was attacked by armed right wing Muslim fundamentalists. The houses of Subhash Chandra Bhowmick, Nakul Chandra Bhowmick and Bimalendu Bhowmick have been set a blaze. The local police station is still indifferent regarding the incident.
> 
> ( 12 ) 8th May, 2002, at night, in the Nator district of Bangladesh, the villagers of Bashantapur at Shingra sub-district were attacked by armed Muslim extremists. The houses of Niren, Nitai, Atul, Prabhat, Dinesh, Ajit, Krishna, Jitendra, Basudev and Sukumar, all Hindus were looted. The families have decided to leave Bashantapur for India.
> 
> ( 13 ) Recently, near the Patuakhali sub-district of Bangladesh, at Khachipara and Kalishuri village of Banpual-the Hindu minorities have been forcibly interned at their homes to keep them under observation. Shishutosh Dash, Bhabaranjan Das, Debendranath Sarkar and Hiron Kumar Sarkar were forced to sign and give away all their houses and properties to the Muslim fundamentalists. They only cried in silence and left their land to move away to any other place.
> 
> ( 14 ) 20th April, in evening, at Uttapara sub-distict of Shirajgunga a Hindu clothes merchant, Nitai Sarkar has been attacked by some muslim exrremsits. Clothes from his shop were stolen that valued nearly, 1 lakh (U.S. $ 2,000) takas. Being mercilessly beaten he is now under treatment.
> 
> ( 15 ) 15th April 2002, in the Chagal Naiya sub-distict of Pheni district, Khrishna Das (60) and Ujjal Das (27) Hindu vilagers of Sattar village has been severely tortured by local right wing Muslim fundamentaliss, because they refused to pay the jizya tax according to their demands.
> 
> ( 16 ) 20th May 2002, at Bargauna district of Bangladesh, in Bukabania Zabar of Bamma sub-distrcits some Hindu owned lands surrounding a temple were captured by the Muslim partymen. They belonged to the fundamentalists group of the Bangladesh National Party. They have started to build their party office in that area.


 


> Forceful Conversion of Two Minor Hindu Girls to Islam-Attack on Family Members:



Ethnic Cleansing In Bangladesh- Rahul Gupta



> Minority repression and extra judicial killings has not stop in Bangladesh. Minority repression is a common feature in Bangladesh. Almost every day here happening minority torture.


Why Minority and Indigenous repression in Bangladesh still continuing? | BangladeshiHindu.com



> In Bangladesh, crimes against humanity have become widespread, especially against minorities. Almost every day, minority people leave for our neighbor country, India. Minority women are constantly afraid for their security.
> 
> Peace, good governance, rule of law, and democracy are nonexistent in Bangladesh. Almost every day, perpetrators get impunity from the state. As a result, there is a constant increase in all kinds of bad activities in my dear Bangladesh. At the same time, sectarianism has increased very rapidly. And our religious minorities are suffering.Majority Muslims are occupying the minorities' lands, torturing them, and raping their women. It is a common practice. Everything has been happening in front of the eyes of the government. The present ruling party is always telling us that they are nonsectarian. Yet, they are failing to stop minority oppression, and the torture of minorities is still happening in Bangladesh.


Islamization and minority oppression in Bangladesh - ModernGhana.com

Ethnic Cleansing In Bangladesh - Bangladesh Atrocities | hindujagruti.org



> Religious minority oppression is a common phenomenon in Bangladesh. Every day, minority oppression is growing at an alarming rate. Yet our government is not doing its duty to safeguard the minority groups. Why arent they doing something to stop minority torture? We dont know. But we have been seeing that most of the perpetrators are linked with the ruling party. People think that the present government may be turning a blind eye at minority issues. We want to say clearly that the people do not want to see the issue ignored, but rather, that they want to see peace and happiness.
> 
> In Bangladesh, the brutal persecution of the Hindu, Christian religious minority and indigenous ethnic minorities is going ahead with full steam. Until now, the persecution that both communities faced never saw the light of justice. A culture of the denial of justice in Bangladesh is the root of all the persecution against the ethnic and religious minorities, which isnt only affecting a part of the country, but is plaguing the entire criminal justice system in Bangladesh.



The minorities are still oppressing in Bangladesh | Euro Bangla

Now get off from your high horse, you are no angel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KS

Did not a senior member from BD said that Hindus Bangladeshis are not patriotic and will never fight against India. If this is the level of mistrust and hatred against the Hindus in BD, then I don't see any reason to fault the BJP's views.

They are being discriminated in BD, Good, let them settle in India as they don't change demographics, dont indulge in anti-social activities. And after all it is consistent with the two nation theory, the_ causus belli_ of modern India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Roby said:


> here
> Ethnic Cleansing In Bangladesh- Rahul Gupta
> Why Minority and Indigenous repression in Bangladesh still continuing? | BangladeshiHindu.com
> Islamization and minority oppression in Bangladesh - ModernGhana.com
> Ethnic Cleansing In Bangladesh - Bangladesh Atrocities | hindujagruti.org
> The minorities are still oppressing in Bangladesh | Euro Bangla
> 
> Now get off from your high horse, you are no angel.



Tonight I am. Busy.... Tomorrow morning I will bust all of your bubble altogether regarding illegal migration and persecution of minority....I am just seeing the audacity of these bhartis everyday... They are from a country which is causing illegal migration problem all around the world and has consistency of discriminating and persecution of minorities, creating riot against the minority and it's politician rant and discriminate against the minority during the election time for vote. Bank politics has such a big mouth to speak persecution about minority in Bangladesh. just go n check your face in the mirror. We do not have or promote Hindu radical extremist terrorist group like rss, shiv sen a, bjp. This is your country that support such group and did not ban them yet. This bhartis kept on shouting with big mouth until they have been unveiled from top to bottom with it's true face.


----------



## lonelyone

You tell me to get off my high horse. You tell me that I am no angel. But let me tell you,

1) You have not shown any LAW that discriminates against Hindus. I asked you to show evidence of OFFICIAL discrimination against Hindus.

2) These are crimes, yes they occur. But these are ILLEGAL. And the Hindus can file cases against the perpetrators, and the perpetrators will be punished. There is no law that its legal for Muslims to commit crimes against Hindus, or vice versa.

3) I can similarly show you thousands of incidents of crimes against Muslims by Hindus, in India. But that would become a boring mudslinging thread. After all, in India, similarly, Muslims can go to the courts to get justice(for the small crimes, not for the large riots, btw). So I will not waste my time posting the other sources.

4) Crimes occur in every country. During Pujas here in BD often one group of Hindus attack other Hindu groups over organization of the Puja Commitees. Muslims also kill and rape other Muslims. Buddhists in the Hill Tracts set fire to Muslim's homes. Again, the law takes care of it. There are a few famous "Top Terrors" in BD who are Hindu. They fled to India when the CTG came to power. Are you seriously suggesting that for minorities to have equal rights there must be Zero crimes against Hindus in a country of 150 million? Are you insane?

5) Yes, the population of Hindus have gradually decreased. However, this in itself does not prove that Hindus are being oppressed. Almost every middle-class Hindu I have known has their children studying in India. They will settle in India. Other than that, lots of Hindus migrate to India. In '71 millions of Hindus emigrated to India. Don't forget that. Finally, Muslims, being relatively poor and ignorant, tended to have more children than the relatively better-off Hindus. This caused the proportion of Muslims to increase and Hindus to decrease. And also, lots of Hindus, especially lower caste Hindus, convert to Islam to escape the caste system. Another often-ignored thing is Muslim immigration into BD from India. One of my friends came to BD from India in the 80's by exchanging their homes with a Hindu family in BD. Then again, Myanmar expelled their Muslim population to BD in the 90's. So naturally the numbers of Muslims rose even further.

None of these are "torture" of Hindus. They can have more children, or stay here and not migrate. Nobody forces them to go to India. There is no law saying that Hindus cannot have children, or that Hindus must emigrate to India in large numbers, or that Indian Muslims cannot immigrate into BD.

I see that "fateh71" has thanked you for your post. I think that is indicative of the typical brainwashed mentality of Indian Muslims, who are always very eager to bash anything related to Islam or Muslims, without even examining the underlying logic. No doubt they do it to "fit in" with the majority Hindus in India, and to avoid being called a "traitor". Just an observation.


----------



## GUNS-N- ROSES

bangladesh is increasingly becoming safe heaven for fundamentalists and extremists. its high time u start taking action against them. leave us guys to tackle hindu terrorists in our own way.


----------



## lonelyone

this is in reply to Karthic Sri:

No, you are wrong. There is nothing to gain for a normal Hindu to be pro-India. They have more to gain from being pro-Bangladeshi, and nothing at all to gain from being pro-India. A sensible Hindu will be pro-BD. There are many patriotic BD Hindus who don't trust India. After all, what will they gain from being loyal to a foreign country? BNP has a Hindu in their highest level, I forget his name.


----------



## notsuperstitious

Gonjo said:


> Bangladeshi Indians are being brain washed by the Indian Hindu's to transfer their money - assets to India (Looks like a good way to bring some money at India too). They leave Bangladesh only for the econmic reason, not for the oppression.


 
LOL, looks like bangladesh is inhabited by banglaeshi indians and bangladeshi pakistanis only, there are no bangladeshi bangladeshis. good, one more separatist theory has failed!

So according to your logic, bangladeshi hindus are coming to india for economic reason, that economic reason being handing over their own money to indians!!!

This logic is par for the course for the bangladesh related threads here. i won't fight it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GUNS-N- ROSES

lonelyone said:


> You tell me to get off my high horse. You tell me that I am no angel. But let me tell you,
> 
> 1) You have not shown any LAW that discriminates against Hindus. I asked you to show evidence of OFFICIAL discrimination against Hindus.
> 
> 2) These are crimes, yes they occur. But these are ILLEGAL. And the Hindus can file cases against the perpetrators, and the perpetrators will be punished. There is no law that its legal for Muslims to commit crimes against Hindus, or vice versa.
> 
> 3) I can similarly show you thousands of incidents of crimes against Muslims by Hindus, in India. But that would become a boring mudslinging thread. After all, in India, similarly, Muslims can go to the courts to get justice(for the small crimes, not for the large riots, btw). So I will not waste my time posting the other sources.
> 
> 4) Crimes occur in every country. During Pujas here in BD often one group of Hindus attack other Hindu groups over organization of the Puja Commitees. Muslims also kill and rape other Muslims. Buddhists in the Hill Tracts set fire to Muslim's homes. Again, the law takes care of it. There are a few famous "Top Terrors" in BD who are Hindu. They fled to India when the CTG came to power. Are you seriously suggesting that for minorities to have equal rights there must be Zero crimes against Hindus in a country of 150 million? Are you insane?
> 
> 5) Yes, the population of Hindus have gradually decreased. However, this in itself does not prove that Hindus are being oppressed. Almost every middle-class Hindu I have known has their children studying in India. They will settle in India. Other than that, lots of Hindus migrate to India. In '71 millions of Hindus emigrated to India. Don't forget that. Finally, Muslims, being relatively poor and ignorant, tended to have more children than the relatively better-off Hindus. This caused the proportion of Muslims to increase and Hindus to decrease. And also, lots of Hindus, especially lower caste Hindus, convert to Islam to escape the caste system. Another often-ignored thing is Muslim immigration into BD from India. One of my friends came to BD from India in the 80's by exchanging their homes with a Hindu family in BD. Then again, Myanmar expelled their Muslim population to BD in the 90's. So naturally the numbers of Muslims rose even further.
> 
> None of these are "torture" of Hindus. They can have more children, or stay here and not migrate. Nobody forces them to go to India. There is no law saying that Hindus cannot have children, or that Hindus must emigrate to India in large numbers, or that Indian Muslims cannot immigrate into BD.
> 
> I see that "fateh71" has thanked you for your post. I think that is indicative of the typical brainwashed mentality of Indian Muslims, who are always very eager to bash anything related to Islam or Muslims, without even examining the underlying logic. No doubt they do it to "fit in" with the majority Hindus in India, and to avoid being called a "traitor". Just an observation.


 
the things u have pointed out are same for india also. muslims can go to court any time. yes we made certain mistakes with regard to hindu terror outfits but that is being corrected. so chill no problem.

can u give a figure of how many muslims have migrated from india to BD. the figure should be from neutral source. else u r theory will fall flat. 

if hindus are sending their children to india and r settling in india then its because u have not been able to take care of them. they settled down in hope of better future and BD dint give them that future. period.

now was that all u got for u r so called bubble busting. u take care of u r own country and dont lecture us on wat do do in ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jayron

fateh71 said:


> LOL, looks like bangladesh is inhabited by banglaeshi indians and bangladeshi pakistanis only, there are no bangladeshi bangladeshis. good, one more separatist theory has failed!
> 
> So according to your logic, bangladeshi hindus are coming to india for economic reason, that economic reason being handing over their own money to indians!!!
> 
> This logic is par for the course for the bangladesh related threads here. i won't fight it.



  Are they professionally trained to think?


----------



## notsuperstitious

GUNS-N- ROSES said:


> the things u have pointed out are same for india also. muslims can go to court any time. yes we made certain mistakes with regard to hindu terror outfits but that is being corrected. so chill no problem.
> 
> can u give a figure of how many muslims have migrated from india to BD. the figure should be from neutral source. else u r theory will fall flat.
> 
> if hindus are sending their children to india and r settling in india then its because u have not been able to take care of them. they settled down in hope of better future and BD dint give them that future. period.
> 
> now was that all u got for u r so called bubble busting. u take care of u r own country and dont lecture us on wat do do in ours.


 
One standard for oneself, and another for your neighbor. What is that called, yeah, hypocricy!

It was enlightening to see Janaji thanking his first post 

He made some sweeping comments like you never hear BNP saying anti hindu things  there are bangladeshi posters here who openly doubt the loyalty of bangladeshi hindus, calling them bangladeshi indians and also otherwise mentioning their doubts on many threads. And he's worried abt what a politician says.

Dude, all said and done, its the end result that matters, you can focus on the abberations, i will focus on the rule.


----------



## Roby

lonelyone said:


> You tell me to get off my high horse. You tell me that I am no angel. But let me tell you,



You said there is no atrocities against minorities in BD, I was replying to your below quote



> The facts are:
> 
> 1) Despite BD being a Muslim country, there has NEVER been any riots against Hindus/Christians/Buddhists. But in secular India there has been riots against Muslims, Sikhs, Christians, and also Dalits.





> 1) You have not shown any LAW that discriminates against Hindus. I asked you to show evidence of OFFICIAL discrimination against Hindus.


The law of Bismillah is an official discrimination against minorities. In India , we dont have any such laws.



> 2) These are crimes, yes they occur. But these are ILLEGAL. And the Hindus can file cases against the perpetrators, and the perpetrators will be punished. There is no law that its legal for Muslims to commit crimes against Hindus, or vice versa.


Same goes for India



> 3) I can similarly show you thousands of incidents of crimes against Muslims by Hindus, in India. But that would become a boring mudslinging thread.



Agreed 



> After all, in India, similarly, Muslims can go to the courts to get justice*(for the small crimes, not for the large riots, btw)*. .



Agreed except the bolded part. Any minority can file any case ( big , small whatever ) agaist anybody. Show me proof for your claim or stop lying. 



> 4) Crimes occur in every country.


 
Agreed



> Are you seriously suggesting that for minorities to have equal rights there must be Zero crimes against Hindus in a country of 150 million? Are you insane?



I never said anything like that.



> 5) Yes, the population of Hindus have gradually decreased. However, this in itself does not prove that Hindus are being oppressed. Almost every middle-class Hindu I have known has their children studying in India. They will settle in India. Other than that, lots of Hindus migrate to India. In '71 millions of Hindus emigrated to India. Don't forget that. Finally, Muslims, being relatively poor and ignorant, tended to have more children than the relatively better-off Hindus. This caused the proportion of Muslims to increase and Hindus to decrease. And also, lots of Hindus, especially lower caste Hindus, convert to Islam to escape the caste system. Another often-ignored thing is Muslim immigration into BD from India. One of my friends came to BD from India in the 80's by exchanging their homes with a Hindu family in BD. Then again, Myanmar expelled their Muslim population to BD in the 90's. So naturally the numbers of Muslims rose even further.


Show me proof for your claims.



> I think that is indicative of the typical brainwashed mentality of Indian Muslims, who are always very eager to bash anything related to Islam or Muslims, without even examining the underlying logic. No doubt they do it to "fit in" with the majority Hindus in India, and to avoid being called a "traitor". Just an observation.



Typical ignorant rant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

lonelyone said:


> this is in reply to Karthic Sri:
> 
> No, you are wrong. There is nothing to gain for a normal Hindu to be pro-India. They have more to gain from being pro-Bangladeshi, and nothing at all to gain from being pro-India. A sensible Hindu will be pro-BD. There are many patriotic BD Hindus who don't trust India. After all, what will they gain from being loyal to a foreign country? BNP has a Hindu in their highest level, I forget his name.


 
Karthic just reiterated the theory which is shared by many senior Bangladeshi members here, which is - Hindus in BD aren't pro-BD rather pro-India, and in case of any war between India and BD they will side with India. 

Also according to a BD member, Hindus in BD will be victimized in case of strained relationship between India and BD.


----------



## lonelyone

The theory by senior BD members is just a theory. I have put forward an alternative theory, that Hindus have more to gain from being pro-BD than pro-India. So, assuming they are rational, and there's no reason to think otherwise, they would be pro-BD. 

About Bismillah discriminating against Hindus, I have already offered you the examples of the UK, Scotland, most Scandinavian countries, which have a cross on their flags. India has the wheel on their flag. Go to the UK and tell them that their flag discriminates against Hindus, go ahead. Then come here to lecture us Bangladeshis. Just because countries have a symbol to represent their majority culture, it doesn't mean discrimination against minorities. Oh, and by the way, its not a "law" of Bismillah, its just a decorative sentence on the top, for good luck.

Look at our flag. It has a sun on it, the symbol of a Hindu God, Surya. It doesn't have any crescent or star. I think it is more justified to claim that BD discriminates against Muslims, because despite them being 80% of the population, it chose to use a symbol for the minority 10% religion. Imagine if the Indian flag had a crescent and star instead of a wheel. Imagine the howls of rage from the BJP howling about "Muslim appeasement". None of that happens in Bangladesh.

About the atrocities, I have told you once, the individual crimes are different from the organized riots which have happened during the Partition and in India at various times. And the same happens to Muslims, too, in India. There has never been any analog to the Babri Masjid riots, no analog to the 84 riots against Sikhs, no analog of the Gujrat massacres. So I stand by it, there have never been any atrocities against minorities in BD in its history (post-71).

Hindus migrating to India and having their children studying in Indian schools does not by itself mean discrimination. I don't know if you lived under rock for most of your life, but I'd like to inform you that, in fact, there is no difference between a Indian Hindu Bengali and a Bangladeshi Hindu Bengali. Neither for Muslims either. Naturally Hindus will tend to migrate to a Hindu-majority country and Muslims to a Muslim-majority country, all other things being equal, due to cultural similarities. 

You take the comments by the "senior BD members" about Hindus to be the truth. Exactly the same anti-Muslim sentiments can be found by Indian members (ref. Temujin). And this is a Pakistani forum. I'm sure much worse anti-Islam sentiments will be found in Bharat-Rakshak. Would you say that Muslims are oppressed in India, based on the Indian member's sentiments? Are the senior BD members Judge, Jury and Executioner in BD, that you take their word so seriously, as if if they say Hindus are unreliable, immediately the state shall start taking actions against Hindus?

You are determined to believe, in the absence of facts, that Hindus are oppressed in Bangladesh. Even though a Hindu MP talks publicly about removing Bismillah from the Constitution in a 90% Muslim country, without any howls of anger about "Hindu appeasement", even though the BNP has a Hindu member in its highest council, even though there have never been any anti-Hindu riots in BD, even though you cannot find any communal anti-Hindu comments made by any BD political party, even though the flag of BD has a Hindu symbol and no Islamic symbol. This discussion is like banging one's head against the wall.

At the same time you would vehemently oppose any allegation that Muslims/Dalits/Christians are oppressed in India, though the exact same arguments can be made against India that you make against BD. In addition there have been riots.


----------



## fallstuff

Roby said:


> here
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethnic Cleansing In Bangladesh- Rahul Gupta
> 
> 
> Why Minority and Indigenous repression in Bangladesh still continuing? | BangladeshiHindu.com
> 
> 
> Islamization and minority oppression in Bangladesh - ModernGhana.com
> 
> Ethnic Cleansing In Bangladesh - Bangladesh Atrocities | hindujagruti.org
> 
> 
> 
> The minorities are still oppressing in Bangladesh | Euro Bangla
> 
> Now get off from your high horse, you are no angel.


 
Very dubious sources. Who is Rahul Gupta, some group on Yahoo, I think Rupee news has more credibility. The website " BangladeshHindu.com" is possibly supported by a zionist named Dr. Richard Benkin, watch for the "Islami terror" stuff on that site. EuroBangla is associated with Jahangir Alam Akash who in turn has close links to Dr. Richard Belkin. 

Advice: You gotta know how to dig when digging for dirt !!!


----------



## gaurish

Why is digvijay singh more popular in here.......


----------



## LaBong

fallstuff said:


> Very dubious sources. Who is Rahul Gupta, some group on Yahoo, I think Rupee news has more credibility. The website " BangladeshHindu.com" is possibly supported by a zionist named Dr. Richard Benkin, watch for the "Islami terror" stuff on that site. EuroBangla is associated with Jahangir Alam Akash who in turn has close links to Dr. Richard Belkin.
> 
> Advice: You gotta know how to dig when digging for dirt !!!


 
Will UNHCR report do?


----------



## Roby

lonelyone said:


> About Bismillah discriminating against Hindus, I have already offered you the examples of the UK, Scotland, most Scandinavian countries, which have a cross on their flags.



We are talking about BD here.



> India has the wheel on their flag.



What is you point?



> Look at our flag. It has a sun on it, the symbol of a Hindu God, Surya. It doesn't have any crescent or star. I think it is more justified to claim that BD discriminates against Muslims, because despite them being 80% of the population, it chose to use a symbol for the minority 10% religion.



It is obvious you dont have any idea about the meaning of your own flag. Let me explain.

_The national flag of Bangladesh was adopted in the year of 1972, on 13 January. Bangladesh Flag is bottle green in color and rectangular in size. The national flag of Bangladesh bears a red circle on the body of the green. The red circle has a radius of one fifth of the length of the Bangladesh flag . *The bottle green background color stands for the greenery of Bangladesh with its vivacity and youthfulness, and secondarily, the traditional color of Islam. On the other hand, the red disc represents the rising sun and the sacrifice of the citizens of Bangladesh made to obtain their independence.*
_
Bangladesh Flag, Bangladeshi Flag, National Flag of Bangladesh, Bangladesh Flag Picture



> Imagine if the Indian flag had a crescent and star instead of a *wheel.* Imagine the howls of rage from the BJP howling about "Muslim appeasement". None of that happens in Bangladesh.


Wheel is not a hindu religious symbol.
Sun is not used as a religious symbol in BD flag , hence no hue and cry.



> About the atrocities, I have told you once, the individual crimes are different from the organized riots which have happened during the Partition and in India at various times. And the same happens to Muslims, too, in India.



I already agreed with you on this point



> Hindus migrating to India and having their children studying in Indian schools does not by itself mean discrimination. I don't know if you lived under rock for most of your life, but I'd like to inform you that, in fact, there is no difference between a Indian Hindu Bengali and a Bangladeshi Hindu Bengali. Neither for Muslims either. Naturally Hindus will tend to migrate to a Hindu-majority country and Muslims to a Muslim-majority country, all other things being equal, due to cultural similarities.



I just asked you to back up your migration theory with a source.Still no source?

balance of your post is pure rant, not worth a reply.


----------



## fallstuff

Abir said:


> Will UNHCR report do?


 
Sure. Credible sources are always welcome.


----------



## fallstuff

The flag has little to do with Islam, the green is about Bangladesh being green almost all yearlong.


----------



## Spring Onion

fateh71 said:


> One standard for oneself, and another for your neighbor. What is that called, yeah, hypocricy!
> 
> It was enlightening to see Janaji thanking his first post
> 
> He made some sweeping comments like you never hear BNP saying anti hindu things  t*here are bangladeshi posters here who openly doubt the loyalty of bangladeshi hindus, calling them bangladeshi indians and also otherwise mentioning their doubts on many threads.* And he's worried abt what a politician says.
> 
> Dude, all said and done, its the end result that matters, you can focus on the abberations, i will focus on the rule.


 
and you a national of a country called India where Muslims are still called traitors and asked to go back to their Pakistan, howcome you are perturbed by comments of Bangladeshis on PRO-Indian fellows not Hindus in the first place BTW.


----------



## fallstuff



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyone

Roby said:


> balance of your post is pure rant, not worth a reply.


 
Yes, that's right. When you can't find an argument, just call it a rant and run away.

You call for sources on Hindu migration. Ahem, look at the original topic. Its about Hindu migrants not being treated differently from Muslim migrants. Now, a rational person would say that that was proof enough. Other than that, you haven't even given an argument on why you think that BD's minority population has been falling. I call on you, give your own theories as to why Hindu percentages have been falling, and give proof on that.

On the rest of the arguments, which one do you doubt? Do you doubt that Rohingyas have been expelled to BD? Do you doubt that Muslims in historical times have had a higher birth rate? Do you doubt that low caste Hindus convert to Islam?

As I said previously, Indians are determined to believe that BD discriminates against Hindus. It is a matter of blind belief. They cannot feel that India is great without insulting other nations. No logic or facts will change that _religious_ belief.


----------



## Ammyy

gaurish said:


> Why is digvijay singh more popular in here.......


 
Because for vote bank politics he is talking against Hindus and Hindu groups (Dnt you know this simple fact?? )


----------



## lonelyone

US lauds Bangladesh for religious freedom
Bss, Dhaka

The US Department of State has appreciated recent success of Bangladesh in religious freedom that includes ensuring constitutional rights for publicity of religions.

The appreciation came in a report titled 'International Religious Freedom-2010' placed in the US Congress on November 17, said a message received here.

US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton formally unveiled the report, which was prepared in the light of section 102 (B) of the International Religious Freedom Act.

The report focused on the success including appointments of a good number of minorities to important administrative and political posts.

The success also includes setting up training centres for religious leaders, creating environment for observing religious festivals and playing role in reducing violence on religious minority.

Declaring Fifth Amendment to the Constitution unconstitutional is among the major decisions by the Bangladesh Supreme Court, said the report.

The report also highlighted the situations of religious freedom of 198 countries during the period from July 2009 to June 2010.

LINK TO ARTICLE

Although dare I say, the report probably means that the present government is sufficiently pro-US.


----------



## sanibhagwan

Gonjo said:


> Do know this, where u r calling indian muslims as minority. We have no word as minority ppl in our constitution. Learn from us, how to respect ppl.


 
Well, you have a word for minority (non-muslims) kaffir or kufr or whatever. If you are treating bangladeshi hindus so well, there is no need for them to cross the border en mass. 

Guess what? even muslim bangladeshi's are on lookout for better opportunities in India. 

Digvijay singh's sensationalism is needless. He is one person who play's divisive politics to create vote banks.


----------

